# Nod and smile ratio



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

being a previous motorcycle rider i am used to nodding to other bikers. This doesn't really seem to happen with cyclists, is it not the way??

i was behind a professional looking cyclist at the lights, he turned round, i smiled and nodded , he looked me up and down and turned round. IS it my hybrid with mudgaurds etc? is it snobery or just not whats done?

WWhen i pass casual cyclist they tend to nod more frequently.

Id say the ratio of nodding and smiling per cyclist passed is thus:

Casual cyclist 1:2

Pro looking cyclist 1:7

Combined 1:4

What do you consider the nod to not nod ratio and what is your kit like. We may unearth a pattern


----------



## amnesia (29 Apr 2011)

I got a nod from practically every roadie out on my ride this morning, but virtually none from ignorant gits on MTBs






I always wave, say hello or nod.


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

you look like you have the kit


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

TheMadCyclist said:


> I find that if you are riding the same type of bike in the same gear you tend to get a nod. I rarely get nods from MTBers and Hybriders, but pretty much every roadie.



what i thought, is it snobbery?


----------



## TVC (29 Apr 2011)

This is often discussed, there is an apparent food chain at work. Lycra louts on their full carbon flying machines are at the top (I'm one BTW), and it works all the way down to fat blokes on BSOs who ride to work because they can't afford a car.

Acknowledgement from another rider depends on how many steps they perceive you are below them in the food chain, so your ratio looks about right.

Many might deny that this is the case, or in fact that they are the exception, but it's true.


----------



## Muddy Ground (29 Apr 2011)

Ha ha! On my MTB I nod to most roadies but less than one in ten nod back. I'm not saying there is a club - on the bridleways most MTB'ers don't say hello back either. Don't take either personally. 

www.muddyground.blogspot.com


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

i gave a really big smile to a roady the other day, he didnt smile back, i tried to chase him, had to stop after 100 yards, out of puff


----------



## Globalti (29 Apr 2011)

An excellent analysis, VC. However you're wrong on one count; I nod and greet ALL cyclists in the knowledge that the further down the chain they are the more encouraged they will feel at being acknowledged by a cyclist as obviously cool and serious as me. C'est pour encourager les autres, dontcha know?.


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This is often discussed, there is an apparent food chain at work. Lycra louts on their full carbon flying machines are at the top (I'm one BTW), and it works all the way down to fat blokes on BSOs who ride to work because they can't afford a car.
> 
> Acknowledgement from another rider depends on how many steps they perceive you are below them in the food chain, so your ratio looks about right.
> 
> Many might deny that this is the case, or in fact that they are the exception, but it's true.





so im to learn my place?


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

Globalti said:


> An excellent analysis, VC. However you're wrong on one count; I nod and greet ALL cyclists in the knowledge that the further down the chain they are the more encouraged they will feel at being acknowledged by a cyclist as obviously cool and serious as me. C'est pour encourager les autres, dontcha know?.





dont know what you said but it looks cool so ill agree


----------



## TVC (29 Apr 2011)

david k said:


> so im to leanr my place?



Or get some lycra


----------



## TVC (29 Apr 2011)

Globalti said:


> An excellent analysis, VC. However you're wrong on one count; I nod and greet ALL cyclists in the knowledge that the further down the chain they are the more encouraged they will feel at being acknowledged by a cyclist as obviously cool and serious as me. C'est pour encourager les autres, dontcha know?.



Told you someone would claim to be the exception


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

i had lycra long before a bike, not my choice, the wife like it





i have some lycra, but i bought it with this lump around my waist, im thinking of taking it back for a flat one


----------



## TVC (29 Apr 2011)

david k said:


> i had lycra long before a bike, not my choice, the wife like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

can you get baggy lycra?


----------



## amnesia (29 Apr 2011)

I did get a cheery "Hello" from an old boy on a shiny red full sus mountainbike, SMOKING A SHERLOCK HOLMES PIPE this morning !!!


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

i need a pipe then

to go with me baggy lycra


----------



## Norm (29 Apr 2011)

david k said:


> i have some lycra, but i bought it with this lump around my waist, im thinking of taking it back for a flat one


   

I have several items from the same manufacturer. 

I didn't realise until earlier today that a distractingly beautiful young lady who says "Morning" looks very similar to a distractingly beautiful young lady who is blowing a kiss. 

Fortunately, I realised before I'd turned round to follow her or it could have ended disastrously.

I say this because, whilst almost all cyclists seem to respond to a greeting, she was the first person in many months to have initiated the greeting.


----------



## LosingFocus (29 Apr 2011)

I say a cheery "Mornin' " or "Af'ernoon" to every cyclist I see when I'm out, from Lurca roadies to sweaty BSOers. And why not, share the love man, share the love.


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

yes Norm, i think theres a bad batch of lycra going round since xmas. i always wear lycra to stop wind resistance, then cover it with a large baggy t-shirt to hide the bulge

not daft me norm


----------



## Wardy (29 Apr 2011)

I guess there will be an element who think that "I don't nod or wave to people when I'm driving or walking, so why should it be different for cyclists?" I must say that I get acknowledgement from a variety of cyclists irrespective of whether I'm on my road bike or hybrid. I just feel that those who don't bother _can't _be bothered and would be the same whether or not they cycled.


----------



## JonnyBlade (29 Apr 2011)

I find more give nods than not. The 'Boy racers' tend not to notice but they are trying too hard to get a hernia. The rest, whether roadie or mtb always seem to acknowledge a wave or a nod


----------



## gbb (29 Apr 2011)

I guage who i nod to by quickly assessing if they're an 'enthusaist'. BOBs (blokes on bikes who dont appear to have any interest in their bike) don't get a nod because they have no affinity with you, they'll wonder what the hell you're nodding at. Thats a sweeping generalisation, but you cant stop and check every one, so you just make a quick assessment. Sometimes i'll get it wrong and appear haughty, but i counter that by nodding to just about anyone else from roadies, serious MTBers to old men and ladies on countryside rides. 
Some will nod or say hello, some won't. Their loss, not mine. I'll stay cheery and welcoming and keep nodding.

And there you make a huge distinction...people on countryside rides tend to be 'enthusiastic' cyclists, but commuting in town is different. There's a whole swathe of people out there to whom the bike is just a mode of transport and commuting is done as a neccessity, not because they love bikes or have an affinity with you. Generally the only people i nod to when commuting are roadbike riders or perhaps guys on expensive bikes. Not out of any snobbery, believe me.

Just a point..not all motorcyclists nod either. A colleague was a serious motorcyclist. He HATED it when other guys waved or nodded. Who the hell are they, they don't know me, i don't know them, fcuk em. But then he's a very...'inward looking' fella, if you know what i mean.


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2011)

I've been getting a few nods off the roadie boys lately, they must see my bike before they see me





I'd say the people least likely to nod/wave are female cyclists, in my experience anyway. 
I will glance at an oncoming cyclist and reply if they nod, but don't often initiate it, I'm far too shy for that


----------



## chillyuk (29 Apr 2011)

I get acknowledged by a lot more by roadies since leaving my hybrid at home and switching to a road bike. However I must be as far from a roadie in both size and performance that it is possible to get. Personally I share a greeting with anyone I meet on the road, whatever they are riding.


----------



## Wardy (29 Apr 2011)

I find that I get acknowledgement from a variety of cyclists whether I'm on my road bike or hybrid. I think perhaps there are people who just can't be bothered irrespective of whether they are cyclists or not.


----------



## Alessandro Petacchi (29 Apr 2011)

I say hello to everyone but there are some ignorant gits out there  Last summer i passed two large ladies who were struggling so bad i asked them to pull over because their saddles were so low,they did and i adjusted the seat height for them and told them not to ride useing your instep,they could not beleive how much better their bikes felt and i went on my way feeling that i had put a little good into the cycling world  . I had my lycra on and was riding my Pinarello and inhabit the top of the food chain but we are all cyclists  .
Mike.


----------



## funnymummy (29 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> I'd say the people least likely to nod/wave are female cyclists, in my experience anyway.



You've never ridden the same roads as me then Potsy 
If i'm out with my Bubs, on MummyBike then we shout a very loud & cheery Hello to everyone, Cain loves waving & saying Hi to people.
If i'm out on my own, I tend to be going a little bit faster & putting in some serious effort, in that case i just smile, some may mistake it for a grimace, but it's defo a smile & give a nod


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Apr 2011)

I have never ignored a nod or wave from another rider. I don't always initiate it but I always respond. I find riding in the hills people tend to be friendlier, while out on the plain the team kit carbon roadies seem to be unable to raise a greeting. I ride a road bike, wear lycra and ride at a good pace. The worst perpetrators tend to be the sky gb team. I reckon they respond in a 1:20 ratio. Mind you I suppose they have every right to be a little arrogant.


----------



## Bayerd (29 Apr 2011)

I do similar to gbb, as with other things, a lot is about context. To give an example, the other day me and the missus took a walk along the canal near home. Without fail every person we passed said hello, sometimes they were first to speak, sometimes we were but it felt normal to do so. I wouldn't dream of saying hello to everybody in central Manchester during rush hour whilst walking to the office.


----------



## bongofury66 (29 Apr 2011)

Simply put and being a grumply pld git - I smile at all cyclists and If I receive no acknowledgement or return smile , I just think tw*t.

Sorry


----------



## exbfb (29 Apr 2011)

I consider myself to be at the bottom of the food chain. I nod and greet everyone, pedestrians as well.
We're all pedestrians really at heart.
Be nice to everyone, you'll get it back some day somehow.


----------



## bongofury66 (29 Apr 2011)

Absolutely - it does not take much in this world to make each other feel valued.

The bicycle was supposed to be the utilitarian leveller for all people..........sad to see that we can have the..... my bike is better and lighter than yours etc mentality. Leave that for the car drivers eh.


exbfb said:


> I consider myself to be at the bottom of the food chain. I nod and greet everyone, pedestrians as well.
> We're all pedestrians really at heart.
> Be nice to everyone, you'll get it back some day somehow.


----------



## the_mikey (29 Apr 2011)

Today I got a nod, a glare, a raise of a left hand, a 'good morning', and 'that hill's a killer'  I mostly nod, sometimes shout 'mornin' if it's a morning ride...


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

i also smile at everyone, and nod

after a 2 mile cycle yesterday i went home with a sore neck


----------



## bongofury66 (29 Apr 2011)

But it was worth it eh??


david k said:


> i also smile at everyone, and nod
> 
> after a 2 mile cycle yesterday i went home with a sore neck


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

yeh, this cycling harder than i thought, just got to build up my neck muscles

or go out at night


----------



## bongofury66 (29 Apr 2011)

Yeah good idea ......no one will know if you scowl at night


david k said:


> yeh, this cycling harder than i thought, just got to build up my neck muscles
> 
> or go out at night


----------



## ACS (29 Apr 2011)

Living in NE Fife where meeting another cyclists is an 'event' and Silly Commuter Racing is almost unheard of (students don't count) I acknowledge all vulnerable road users, horse riders, runners, peds, bin men, MTB riders .

I have even started winding up the motons by smiling at them and shouting loudly 'Thank you' as they try to squeeze past me on the single track road which takes me over my favorite hill.

Some wave back, some scowl, others just shake their heads because I have disturbed their telephone conversation.


----------



## bongofury66 (29 Apr 2011)

I do find that most cyclists respond to a smile or a wave but that doing the same to motorists can freak them out.....................hoorah.


I agree with a previous post.......we all start out as pedestrians.


satans budgie said:


> Living in NE Fife where meeting another cyclists is an 'event' and Silly Commuter Racing is almost unheard of (students don't count) I acknowledge all vulnerable road users, horse riders, runners, peds, bin men, MTB riders .
> 
> I have even started winding up the motons by smiling at them and shouting loudly 'Thank you' as they try to squeeze past me on the single track road which takes me over my favorite hill.
> 
> Some wave back, some scowl, others just shake their heads because I have disturbed their telephone conversation.


----------



## Itchyfeet (29 Apr 2011)

I always nod or say hello when I see any cyclist, don't always get the same response unfortunately.


----------



## bongofury66 (29 Apr 2011)

Well I will go back to my previous thoughts when that happens.


Itchyfeet said:


> I always nod or say hello when I see any cyclist, don't always get the same response unfortunately.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Apr 2011)

gbb said:


> I guage who i nod to by quickly assessing if they're an 'enthusaist'. BOBs (blokes on bikes who dont appear to have any interest in their bike) don't get a nod because they have no affinity with you, they'll wonder what the hell you're nodding at. Thats a sweeping generalisation, but you cant stop and check every one, so you just make a quick assessment. Sometimes i'll get it wrong and appear haughty, but i counter that by nodding to just about anyone else from roadies, serious MTBers to old men and ladies on countryside rides.
> Some will nod or say hello, some won't. Their loss, not mine. I'll stay cheery and welcoming and keep nodding.
> 
> And there you make a huge distinction...people on countryside rides tend to be 'enthusiastic' cyclists, but commuting in town is different. There's a whole swathe of people out there to whom the bike is just a mode of transport and commuting is done as a neccessity, not because they love bikes or have an affinity with you. Generally the only people i nod to when commuting are roadbike riders or perhaps guys on expensive bikes. Not out of any snobbery, believe me.



Agree with that.

It's what I grew up with-when I was out riding with a club in my teens.

There's some ignorant ones though


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

bongofury66 said:


> Yeah good idea ......no one will know if you scowl at night





lol


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

good post gbb


----------



## cloggsy (29 Apr 2011)

I acknowledge every cyclist I pass; that doesn't necessarily mean I get a response from everyone though 

I agree that you are more likely to get a response from a roady that anyone else though...


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

any ratios


----------



## bongofury66 (29 Apr 2011)

Ok smile ratio

Roadies - full regalia - expensive bike...and shades...............1 in 5
Roadies - full regalia - expensive bike...no shades.................3 in 5.

MTB - baggy shorts 2 in 5

Ordinary folks on all kinds of bikes................4 in 5

Attractive women................not a bloody one.........but I keep smiling (much to my wifes chagrin)

I was once (many years ago) up out of the saddle going up a hill and a cyclist passed me just chugging up easy as you like and said to me 'nice arse'. Again, sadly it was not a women. My desire to get up the hill seemed to somewhat diminish. (No offence to anyone by the way, but I DO know what I like. )


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

lol, great post

when im cycling up hill i dont have the energy to say 'nice arse'

just heavy panting with my mouth wide open, ive been reported several times


----------



## bongofury66 (29 Apr 2011)

It was you then.............lol


david k said:


> lol, great post
> 
> when im cycling up hill i dont have the energy to say 'nice arse'
> 
> just heavy panting with my mouth wide open, ive been reported several times


----------



## Itchyfeet (29 Apr 2011)

I might not share my puncture repair kit if you don't nod or acknowledge me when out on my bike, just remember that the next time you ignore a passing cyclist.

Brian


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2011)

I sometimes give a nod and say a hello, I sometimes don't.
I sometimes acknowledge a nod or a hello, I sometimes don't.


----------



## betty swollocks (30 Apr 2011)

I even wave to livestock in adjacent fields. Not to every individual mind: just what I hope is an all-encompassing, collective flutter of the hand.
Not had many waves back though.


----------



## david k (30 Apr 2011)

if someone says hi i always acknowledge them

i dont wave to livestock, i find them ignorant, maybe ill give them another chance

livestock ration

0:1,0000000


----------



## asterix (30 Apr 2011)

david k said:


> good post gbb



+1

'ere in darkest France I ride an audax bike with saddle bag and mudguards - a very rare beast as everyone else rides race stuff. It makes no difference as other riders still exchange greetings. Being ignored is very rare. Sometimes I even get a wave from car drivers.


----------



## david k (30 Apr 2011)

i nod to motorbikers by habit, they look at me like im strange

Whats odd about a big fat bloke wearing lycra nodding at bikers?


----------



## vimes (30 Apr 2011)

hi
i allways nod or say morning even to horse riders
so far all hose riders have smiled and waved
none of the roadies with all the gear have nodded or said anything
most other cyclists have said hello
just for the recould i have a road bike but dont wear all the gear
mind you i will say morning to elderly people i pass when i am walking which i am sure must come as a suprise to some as i am a big guy with tattoos and have been told i look intimatating lol
regards
lee


----------



## Norm (30 Apr 2011)

david k said:


> i nod to motorbikers by habit, they look at me like im strange
> 
> Whats odd about a big fat bloke wearing lycra nodding at bikers?


In my world, there's nothing odd about that at all. Not that I wear lycra but, otherwise, you could be describing me there.

I nodded to three motorbikes yesterday morning before I remembered that I wasn't on the Fazer.


----------



## david k (30 Apr 2011)

lol,

im thinking about going out cycling on my gsx 750, does that count? ill start it on endomondo!


----------



## asterix (30 Apr 2011)

david k said:


> i nod to motorbikers by habit, they look at me like im strange
> 
> Whats odd about a big fat bloke wearing lycra nodding at bikers?



Bikers often give me a wave. I found it odd at first.


----------



## brokenbetty (30 Apr 2011)

London commuters' rules for me in the week - no smile, no eye contact, no acknowledgement unless you want to have to make smalltalk with that person every morning until one of you changes jobs or dies.

I'll smile at anyone on a sunday cyclepath though. The ratios are

hoodie and BSO: 0% 
paint spattered overalls and BSO: 25% (if Polish 100%)
ordinary clothes or leisure sportswear, hybrid and helmet: 100%
insane home modifed bike with soundsystem, low ride chopper bars and dreadlocks or rasta hat: 100%
full suss mtb and baggies: 25%
vintage bike and tight jeans: 5%
modern road bike, lycra and helmet: -25% (actively pull disdainful expression)


----------



## zizou (30 Apr 2011)

Context is everything - I ride mtb and road bike mostly but sometimes hybrid and if on a mtb out on a trail or hillside, then a hello will be returned and often a chat about route or bikes will start. Whereas a mtb on a sustrans cycle track or on the road - pretty much ignored by most other people on mtbs as well as those on hybrids and road bikes.

On the road bike then just about every roadie will acknowledge, even if it just a raised finger off the bar or the subtle nod of the head. Riders on hybrids and mtbs tend to ignore me though.

On the road on the hybrid - then most roadies ignore me, most mtbers ignore me and most hybrid riders ignore me!

Commuting - then not much in the way of greetings but then i dont do it either, riding the bike is more like using it as a tool rather than strictly for pleasure in this respect.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (30 Apr 2011)

As a MTB biker I find that other MTB'rs acknowledge me. When I am on the road roadies very rarely do.


----------



## Basil.B (30 Apr 2011)

When I used to take my motorbike over to Europe, Foreign bikers always stuck their legs out as a greeting.
I wonder if foreign cyclists do the same?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Apr 2011)

I raise a hand to my peak to acknowledge every cyclist I see when I'm riding for fun (drop bars but it has mudguards) but when I'm commuting same bike it is eyes front, head down, and no messing. Dead contrary me.

Many cyclists seem to ride in a 'cone of silence', on an evening or weekend, I assume this is pain/effort/concentration induced. I take no offence if my salute is ignored but it seems to me that riders of flat barred bikes expect to be ignored by drop bar types and, judging by the smiles I see, they seem to get a lot of pleasure from being recognised as being 'in the club'.


----------



## TVC (30 Apr 2011)

No mention has yet been given to greeting a cyclist coming in the other direction as opposed to those you pass. 

Those coming in the other direction I sometimes acknowledge depending on the food chain principal, however those I pass I always greet. I have perfected the art of passing someone at the greatest possible speed whilst announcing a cheery 'Hello' in a way that conveys that I'm making no effort at all, and that my heart rate is nowhere near 170.


----------



## exbfb (30 Apr 2011)

I've done that too.
A cheery "morning" ! as you blaze past flat out.
Did it once on ye olde hybride as I scorched past yer man on his road bike with all the kit on.
Needed to keep that speed up until I got round a corner and quietly died in a secluded spot.

Have no idea why I needed to do that, all I know is that I did need to do it.


----------



## Alessandro Petacchi (30 Apr 2011)

Some of the lads wanted to get some miles in today for their build up to the Dragon Ride so we rode from Blandford out to the New Forest and back.All our greetings were returned from roadies mtb's etc even an old boy riding a tandem by himself, must be the nice weather.
For anyone doing some sportive training we did 80 miles at an average of 19 mph,and we felt it  .
Mike.


----------



## Cyclopathic (30 Apr 2011)

I am pleased to see that so many people here are all for saying hello and giving a nod and aknowleding ones fellow cyclists. My experience on the road has been much like everyone elses, i.e varied but with too many people not aknowledging one another.

Although the atitudes towards cyclists from motorists and pedestrians may be getting slowly better (or may not its hard to tell) it is still safe to say that we are looked upon very unfavourably by a significant number of people. This said I think it is in our own best interests to try and be polite and encouraging to one another at least. It can be bad enough to get angry looks and be totally ignored by motorists and pedestrians but when it comes from another cyclist it is very disheartening indeed.

I'm not saying we all need to go and live in an ashram and bake community bread but I do think cyclists could do themselves a bit of a favour by being polite and encouraging to one another rather than po faced and upperty just because we ride different bikes. Like a poster said earlier, we are all cyclists, and as such all share at least some of the same trials and tribulations.

I for one am going to try to keep smiling and saying hello as and when it seems apropriate. It's nice to be nice.


----------



## Cyclopathic (30 Apr 2011)

exbfb said:


> I've done that too.
> A cheery "morning" ! as you blaze past flat out.
> Did it once on ye olde hybride as I scorched past yer man on his road bike with all the kit on.
> Needed to keep that speed up until I got round a corner and quietly died in a secluded spot.
> ...




For some reason I seem to understand your actions perfectly. I have done much the same sort of thing myself and no matter that you have to collapse around the corner it just feels like the right thing to do.


----------



## david k (30 Apr 2011)

exbfb said:


> I've done that too.
> A cheery "morning" ! as you blaze past flat out.
> Did it once on ye olde hybride as I scorched past yer man on his road bike with all the kit on.
> Needed to keep that speed up until I got round a corner and quietly died in a secluded spot.
> ...



lol,

been there


----------



## chillyuk (30 Apr 2011)

exbfb said:


> I've done that too.
> A cheery "morning" ! as you blaze past flat out.
> Did it once on ye olde hybride as I scorched past yer man on his road bike with all the kit on.
> Needed to keep that speed up until I got round a corner and quietly died in a secluded spot.
> ...



I bet a lot of us have done that, I know I have.


----------



## chillyuk (30 Apr 2011)

I was out this morning on a 30 miler. I saw a fair number of riders and every one except one roadie passed a greeting. Even a motorcyclist gave me a nod as he passed in the opposite direction. I guess it makes a difference when out in the country lanes relaxing rather than like many of you on a busy commute. I will always acknowledge a greeting but around town I rarely initiate one.


----------



## david k (30 Apr 2011)

whats coming through is it depends on

what gear
what bike
what time
where u riding
type of riding, ie commute etc


----------



## JonnyBlade (30 Apr 2011)

65 miles into today's 90 miler a rather fresh looking chap drifted on my tail up a hill then went past. Not a problem, he got the drift and good on him. He passed my mate who was relaxing at the top of the hill and 'whistled' to warn him he was passing.......' whistled ' lol
50 yards further on he even turned to check where we were lol
I guess we were his one kill for the day until we reeled him in of course and he was gracious enough to shout 'clear' at the bottom of a steep down hill when turning onto a busier road.

Still not a word of hello or acknowledgement


----------



## Cubist (30 Apr 2011)

Bayerd said:


> I do similar to gbb, as with other things, a lot is about context. To give an example, the other day me and the missus took a walk along the canal near home. Without fail every person we passed said hello, sometimes they were first to speak, sometimes we were but it felt normal to do so. I wouldn't dream of saying hello to everybody in central Manchester during rush hour whilst walking to the office.



That doesn't count in Marsden though............ aren't you related to most of them anyway?


----------



## summerdays (1 May 2011)

potsy said:


> I'd say the people least likely to nod/wave are female cyclists, in my experience anyway.



Oi I smile at loads of people but there are too many to smile at all the time... and it can depend on whether you are deep in thought about the traffic conditions etc. I even smile at nice motorists ... apart from anything it sometimes seems to put them in a good mood and they let you out of a side road etc - then the smile turns into a beam of thanks!


----------



## david k (1 May 2011)

potsy said:


> I'd say the people least likely to nod/wave are female cyclists, in my experience anyway.





is this your usual response from females, regardless of being on a bike?


----------



## WychwoodTrev (1 May 2011)

I say good morning or hello to all cyclists,walkers,horse riders and joggers and about 95% of the time get a response so manly good in the cotswold area 

except one instance please see my thread I cant believe it


----------



## david k (1 May 2011)

can u link the thread


----------



## WychwoodTrev (1 May 2011)

https://www.cyclechat.net/

hope this works


----------



## BentMikey (1 May 2011)

Those who don't wave or respond are generally over-serious wannabes.


----------



## Bluebell72 (1 May 2011)

potsy said:


> I'd say the people least likely to nod/wave are female cyclists, in my experience anyway.



Maybe some are female and you dont know? A guy overtook me yesterday, and said, 'whatcher *mate,* keep going!' A cycle helmet makes it difficult to tell, but I've got waist length hair in a plait!!!  

I shout out a cheery 'morning' or 'hi' as appropriate when passing a fellow cyclist (in either direction) and also to people walking (not many people on foot where I ride, so it's not the Crocodile Dundee experience you might imagine!)

The super lycra devotees tend to purse their lips in disdain, on my hybrid I must be the underclass, but so what, it's great to say hello and smile.


----------



## potsy (1 May 2011)

Just to clarify- I see very few cyclists on my commutes, silly times of day that I'm on the road doesn't help.
Of the few I do see there is probably a ratio of 10:1 in favour of males to females, so the oppertunity to nod or wave to a lady cyclist is very rare anyway. 

I shall make it my mission next week to get a nod or two and report back


----------



## ramses (1 May 2011)

amnesia said:


> I got a nod from practically every roadie out on my ride this morning, but virtually none from ignorant gits on MTBs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use both MTB and road bike, and I always nod/wave when on either, and I have to say I disagree with the ignorant MTB riders.
The snobbery of riding is more biased on the roadie side, or so I find. If I'm on my road bike I can nod at all roadies and MTB's and I would say that of the small percentage that don't nod back, most are roadies.

If I am on my MTB then definitely the biased is on the roadies, who look at you on a MTB and think, huh.. not a serious rider then!
Thing is I use my MTB as a good training tool as it builds endurance. I love both my bikes and I respect all other riders regardless of what they are on.


----------



## gbb (1 May 2011)

ramses said:


> I use both MTB and road bike, and I always nod/wave when on either, and I have to say I disagree with the ignorant MTB riders.
> The snobbery of riding is more biased on the roadie side, or so I find. If I'm on my road bike I can nod at all roadies and MTB's and I would say that of the small percentage that don't nod back, most are roadies.
> 
> If I am on my MTB then definitely the biased is on the roadies, who look at you on a MTB and think, huh.. not a serious rider then!
> Thing is I use my MTB as a good training tool as it builds endurance. I love both my bikes and I respect all other riders regardless of what they are on.



'Proper' MTBers are just as likely to nod IME. I remember a couple of years ago i was riding my roadie in the countryside when about 20 or 30 MTBers were coming towards me...going at quite a lick and surprisingly were chatting away like a gaggle of geese. They must have been having a really good time. As they passed i lifted a hand and was greeted with a chorus of...morning, morning, morning, hiya, morning, morning, nod, nod, morning, morning.....and so on    .

It made my day for some silly reason, i still smile thinking about it now. They were so chipper.

_I like to think 'commited' cyclists can recognise others with the same interest, whatever their type of bike._


----------



## Mawsley (1 May 2011)

I don't wear a helmet, lycra or bike shoes - no one acknowledges me while I fly around waving and grinning like a demented air traffic controller on two wheels.

Everyone seems to be pig ignorant around these here parts.


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 May 2011)

I nodded at a fat guy in full HTC Columbia kit today. He didn't even smile back just stared. His loss not mine


----------



## BirdOnnaBike (2 May 2011)

My son and I (both about as casual as casual can get) had a theory on this so we tested it on our local cycle track. the week before last, on a 30 odd mile round trip to town and back. I reckoned we'd get no smiles or nods from Lycras, and way more from casual as that's my usual experience (or how I perceive it). But when we counted - the friendly Lycras actually outweighed the friendly casuals - forget the exact numbers but the margin was impressive. It broke all my stereotypes.

We also experimented along the way with catching their eye/not catching their eye prior to smile/acknowledgement, and found no real difference.


----------



## david k (2 May 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> I nodded at a fat guy in full HTC Columbia kit today. He didn't even smile back just stared. His loss not mine





think i saw him aswell


----------



## exbfb (2 May 2011)

Went out this morning and had a little pootle along the canal near where I live. 
At that time of the morning, there were all sorts.
Casual walkers, serious walkers, dog walkers, runners, fishermen, casual cyclists, serious cyclists.
Thousand yard stare merchants...

I'm just a formerly overweight bloke approaching / at middle age looking to not die of a heart attack.
Not serious, not casual, somewhere in the middle ?

I think I have this etiquette thing sussed.

All the folks that think they're doing it seriously can't seem to manage to take the time to be civil and say hello.
All the normal people just out for a bit of fresh air seemed to be much more capable of saying hello / morning.

Maybe they are more capable of recognising a fellow path user as a kindred spirit, be they on foot or on wheels.

What I did notice was that retired people were faaaarrrr more likely to value a civil greeting and return in kind.

Anyway, they all got a friendly "morning" off me whether they like it or not


----------



## BentMikey (2 May 2011)

Manners vs etiquette?

Etiquette is used to exclude people from your social group, whilst manners is used to include them.


----------



## LosingFocus (2 May 2011)

100% smile/nod return ratio today. Some happy, smiley people out and about in Essex today.


----------



## david k (2 May 2011)

100% is good, unless it was 1 person. or 100% didnt return your nod smile


----------



## johnr (2 May 2011)

I'm a 'greet 'em all' person. Last week me and a guy coming in the opposite direction almost fell off with the grinning, waving and hi-ing. I used to see him every morning and evening for several years; I always said hi and waved, he never responded. Then one winter day, when the snow was deep and crisp and even, we both stopped at the top of the hill to swap notes on road conditions. After that, he'd generally nod.

I've changed to working mainly nights and hadn't seen him for nine months or so. And what a transformation! He'd always been 3-4 stone overweight despite (I'd guess) 10-15 miles cycling. And there he was, tanned, slim and obviously full of joy at life! Either sex... or the new bike, thinks I, as I pedal on... probably the bike.

Been waving at a lot of kids over the holidays. I think it's great to see so many of them out on the roads, exploring.


----------



## Munchkin100 (2 May 2011)

I would say 80% noddy factor today..... lycra man no chance wouldnt lower his standards to acknowledge a commoner on a hybrid and one woman who looked like she was cycling in a bikini... in this wind!!!!! perhaps she was too embarrassed to look up from the tarmac... wouldn't wanna deal with her chaffing tonight.... ok im sure some of you guys would help out there


----------



## wmtlynx (2 May 2011)

Brummies / Whatever you call North Worcestershire people gave me a 100% acknowledgement in my 10 mile ride today, including a footpath MTBer in Hawkesley. 

Also did my first overtake of other cyclists on Icknield Street, which I was very proud of. Some of these modern bikes have very low gearing, as I was in bottom gear working on my cadence and doing about 9mph at the time. Oh to have a gear that would allow me to go around 5mph, as I'm still coming across that bit of Icknield Street by Weatheroak and not being able to climb it - I don't think it's lack of strength as I have my entire weight on the pedals and the bike just comes to a gradual stop. Approach speed could well be a factor though - gravel, potholes and a sharpish bend on the approach to the hill makes it hard for me.


----------



## LosingFocus (2 May 2011)

david k said:


> 100% is good, unless it was 1 person. or 100% didnt return your nod smile




Ah yes, I should qualify by saying it was a good 20-odd riders I saw today.


----------



## 400bhp (2 May 2011)

What is the thing to do when overtaking someone, in particular climbing a steep hill?

Everything I can think of seems arrogant or patronising


----------



## LosingFocus (2 May 2011)

400bhp said:


> What is the thing to do when overtaking someone, in particular climbing a steep hill?
> 
> Everything I can think of seems arrogant or patronising



"Nice day for it!" I find doesnt piss me off too much when someone comes by me.


----------



## david k (2 May 2011)

i shout "IN YOUR FACE SUCKER" people get upset, you know the touchy type


----------



## WychwoodTrev (2 May 2011)

Today we did a 40 miler saw loads of outher cyclists out on the roads allsorts and we got about a 50% responce the main ones not to responds seemed to be the familys on mtbs. We even got a scalp a guy on a specialised going up hill even he resonded to our hello


----------



## david k (2 May 2011)

did you shout in your face sucker at him?


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 May 2011)

I like to nod and say hello to most people I meet/pass whilst out and about. i tend to ride early-ish at the weekend and usually around country lanes and find most people tend to reply with a cheery nod, hi or wave.

Makes the ride a little more enjoyable in my view.

Their loss if they don't anyway


----------



## Cubist (3 May 2011)

I shouted a cheery "Good Morning " to a middle aged guy on a Cube Attention I sometimes see cycling in Huddersfield. He was cycling uphill as I hammered it downhill. He was very purple in the face and looked very surprised. Miserable git didn't return my cheery greetings..... I'll see if I can find the clip on the headcam!

Edit...I found it. However, my cam was pointing too far downwards to capture the moment.... And he was going downhill, so he could have been more cheery.


----------



## mog35 (3 May 2011)

On sunday I came across many other cyclists out in the country lanes - roadies with all the gear, old(er) folks just trundling about, people on BSOs, you name it. I nearly always say 'hi' or 'good morning' and nearly always get a cheery reply in return, no matter what they're riding.

Very pleasant, and nice to see so many people out enjoying their rides.

Occasionally I won't get any acknowledgement, but it's not the end of the world, and I'm sure they have their reasons.


----------



## Chutzpah (3 May 2011)

I felt a bit sorry for the lady coming up a huge hill out of Bath this morning. It's one that I don't enjoy too much, and she had a child behind her on a bike seat. Without thinking I said a cheery "good morning!" with a smile, and to her credit she managed to take a deep breath and get out a "morning" as I went past.

I'm one for saying hi or at least smiling to everyone. I'm on a hybrid but most people respond, even roadies. But then I do a lot of cycling in country lanes, and people always seem more responsive in them then in town. If anything the least likely to is people that seem to have only jumped on a BSO from the shed on a whim.


400bhp said:


> What is the thing to do when overtaking someone, in particular climbing a steep hill?
> 
> Everything I can think of seems arrogant or patronising



I usually say either "Nice day for it" like LosingFocus or "we must be mad" if the weather is bad. People usually respond quite well. I'll even say it if someone is overtaking me, the politeness almost takes them by surprise...


----------



## NorthernSky (3 May 2011)

i try and nod / raise hand a little to most people

i've been ignored by all types too, not just enthusiasts.

i think once you decide to just go ahead and nod regardless you have a better ride


----------



## johnr (4 May 2011)

If only I caught up with this earlier...

There I was, freewheeling and enjoying a drink after topping the hill and keeping an eye out for the curlews, when I passed by a heavy breather in full gear, head down on the gleaming road bike... and greeting came there none. I did say 'afternoon' on the overtake, but how much more appropriate would 'IN YOUR FACE SUCKER' have been.


----------



## david k (4 May 2011)

johnr said:


> If only I caught up with this earlier...
> 
> There I was, freewheeling and enjoying a drink after topping the hill and keeping an eye out for the curlews, when I passed by a heavy breather in full gear, head down on the gleaming road bike... and greeting came there none. I did say 'afternoon' on the overtake, but how much more appropriate would 'IN YOUR FACE SUCKER' have been.



Followed by "HA HA"




and this little jig 

IME this can get a mixed responce


----------



## brockers (4 May 2011)

I pretty much always nod or acknowledge every other bike rider - if overtaking, or if they're on t'other side of t'road. Best response seems to come from the couple on their hybrids, noodling along and just enjoying themselves. BSO pilots can be a mixed bunch and most mtb riders seem pretty friendly and tend not to take themselves too seriously, but the worst for not reciprocating are the 'all-the-gear-no-idea' roadie twonks invariably pushing too high a gear, eyes on the handlebar gizmo obsessing over their average bloody speed, and with their bikes set up all wrong. It never used to be this way. I did the handlebar finger acknowledgement thing a while back, as I rode past a big group ride from my old club (I wasn't wearing club kit and was pretty much unrecognisable) and only one of them raised a hand in return. It's probably me, I must admit.


----------



## LosingFocus (4 May 2011)

Just 1 "hello"/wave today, but then again only saw 1 other cyclist, chappie on racer.


----------



## Mikeoupe (4 May 2011)

This is all very confusing! When I first started cycling regularly again 4 or 5 years ago I bought a cheap mountain bike off ebay and wore whatever cloths / trainers I had lying around to ride it; virtually no other cyclists acknowledged me, I'd be smiling and nodding but got the impression they were thinking 'avoid eye contact with the local nutter'  

Then as I became a bit more interested I upgraded to a Gary Fisher 29'er but still barely a wave or a good morning (perhaps the odd one) My enthusiasm grew and with it I began dressing the part; clipless shoes, gloves, glasses, branded tops / baggy shorts etc and all of a sudden I was sharing a nod and wave with all and sundry (well other MTB / Hybrid types at least, almost never lycra clad roadies) _I'd made it into 'the club' with a change of clothes._ 

Recently I bought myself a nice little Bianchi road bike, I didn't have any lycra clobber when I first got it so wore my MTB gear and what do you know; it seemed as though all my old MTB buddies had stopped waving and the Lycra clad roadies still weren't nodding!  

BUT now I've got Lycra! I may look like a slightly overweight 41 year old balding man in an outfit a size too small but the Lycra clad roadies are waving, nodding and even saying good morning, sometimes it's just the mere lifting of a finger from a drop bar but it's there!

I'm being a bit tongue in cheek but in essence the above does to a large degree reflect my own experiences. That said I'm almost always out cycling for pleasure, no commute for me, so I tend to head for the quieter routes during which I'll say hello to anyone; cyclist, runner, horse rider, whatever, even the local nutter! 

As an aside I was recently very confused when overtaking a couple of proper roadies (they looked like they were on a long one) just a few days after picking up the Bianchi, I was wearing a pair of Camo baggies and baggy longed sleeved Grey & Orange Berghaus top, I didn't know whether to say hello or apologise.


----------



## david k (6 May 2011)

arrhhh  

Just been on a ride, passed a guy coming downhil on a cycle path and moved to the side to let him through, put my hand up to acknowledge him and he just cycled past. I was clsoe to chasing him and knocking his head the cheaky geet. for one a moved to the side when i was going uphil when he should have and then to refuse even acknowledging me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chillyuk (6 May 2011)

I'm surprised that no-one has made the obvious point that just because someone else rides a bike it doesn't make him/her your friend, so if he prefers to not acknowledge your presence so be it. You don't say hello to every one you meet off the bike in everyday life.


----------



## david k (6 May 2011)

i suppose thats the question really chilly, is it right or courtesy to acknowledge other cyclists or not? 

it is on a motorbike and almost all nod


----------



## Bird (6 May 2011)

I'm glad I've seen this thread, as I'm new to cycling and didn't know if you were supposed to nod like I would when I'm out on the motorbike! I nod to everyone when out on that, not everyone nods back though but I feel braver behind my full-face helmet so I nod at everyone with confidence. There's snobbery there too, not a lot of people nod at people on mopeds or cruisers.

So out on my first proper (non-motorised) bike ride today and I didn't know how I was supposed to great other cyclists...I don't really feel like I am one yet, will take me a while to get used to that. I said hello to some, mainly older less intimidating people, but any young blokes I was too embarrassed to stop looking at the ground, feel too shy without my safe biker uniform on  That's a confidence rather than a rudeness thing though, I tried to raise a smile but think I just looked in pain (I could well have been, my bum was killing). I also look like a complete dork on the bike as I don't know what I'm doing with it, so don't want any "proper" cyclists scoffing at my incompetence.


----------



## chillyuk (6 May 2011)

david k said:


> i suppose thats the question really chilly, is it right or courtesy to acknowledge other cyclists or not?
> 
> it is on a motorbike and almost all nod



I acknowledge other cyclists as a matter of course, especially in the lanes where I do most of my cycling, just as I used to when I rode a motorcycle, and if I dare admit it, just as we used to wave to each other when I drove a Reliant three wheeler!! However, no-one says you have to nod or wave if you don't feel so inclined.


----------



## jack cameron (6 May 2011)

Plain and simple...IGNORANCE


----------



## Norm (6 May 2011)

chillyuk said:


> You don't say hello to every one you meet off the bike in everyday life.


 Hmm...

I wave at every other Defender I see when I'm driving the Land Rover, as you don't see many of them. (I did the same when I had a Porsche, it's a classless thing  )

I nod at every motorbike I see when I'm on the bike, as there are not too many of them.

I nod or greet every cyclist when out of town. In town, it's too busy or too noisy or too unrewarding.

In the same circumstances, I greet every walker when I'm walking somewhere quiet, I say hi to people in an otherwise empty train carriage, I bid good morning to people who get into a lift with me... etc.

I even say hi to cyclists when walking and to walkers when riding, and I'll make a point of speaking to everyone I see on horseback, even thought I haven't ridden one in about 40 years.

I don't expect everyone to be my friend and I certainly wouldn't say hi to everyone I see when out shopping, for instance, but I will greet other people when it is practical, without any reference to the respective modes of transport.


----------



## david k (6 May 2011)

Bird said:


> I'm glad I've seen this thread, as I'm new to cycling and didn't know if you were supposed to nod like I would when I'm out on the motorbike! I nod to everyone when out on that, not everyone nods back though but I feel braver behind my full-face helmet so I nod at everyone with confidence. There's snobbery there too, not a lot of people nod at people on mopeds or cruisers.
> 
> So out on my first proper (non-motorised) bike ride today and I didn't know how I was supposed to great other cyclists...I don't really feel like I am one yet, will take me a while to get used to that. I said hello to some, mainly older less intimidating people, but any young blokes I was too embarrassed to stop looking at the ground, feel too shy without my safe biker uniform on  That's a confidence rather than a rudeness thing though, I tried to raise a smile but think I just looked in pain (I could well have been, my bum was killing). I also look like a complete dork on the bike as I don't know what I'm doing with it, so don't want any "proper" cyclists scoffing at my incompetence.




you cud ride your bike in your motorbike gear?


----------



## Bird (6 May 2011)

david k said:


> you cud ride your bike in your motorbike gear?



You don't know how much I want to do that, sigh. It's not like I'm going fast enough to break into much of a sweat right now.


----------



## Bman (6 May 2011)

I ride a slicked hardtail MTB. No lycra or helmet.

I always reply when greeted. I also always greet, with a few exceptions:

Kids, or hoodies - they never respond anyway
The regulars that have never responded - why waste the effort.
At night, those without lights

One particular regular, middle aged guy with a basket up front. If the weather is hot his coat is flapping around in the basket, if its even remotely cool, hes wearing it and looks very sweaty! I've said hello to him multiple times, without a single reaction back. Now I just ignore him, but for a time I was very tempted to greet him with a "Morning Miserable"


----------



## david k (7 May 2011)

Bird said:


> You don't know how much I want to do that, sigh. It's not like I'm going fast enough to break into much of a sweat right now.



i still have all my leathers, only bring em out now n then to see if they fit




they rarely squeeze on


----------



## huttster (7 May 2011)

I used to say hello and nod to anyone on a bike,none where safe,when riding on my hybrid commuter more people returned the gesture than not but when out on my carbon with lycra shorts and tight shirt the only people returning the greeting where people on carbon bikes with lycra shorts and tight shirts,might be a we're not worthy thing?Would be quite easy to say billox then,i'm not saying hello to anyone but i'm not that unhappy so if you see a lycra clad 'roadie' don't ignore him,say hello,if he dos'nt say hi back he's probably trying to avoid potholes or is just unhappy!


----------



## david k (8 May 2011)

its rare roadys let onto me, the most friendly are casual cyclists. this i suppose shouldnt surprise


----------



## Munchkin100 (10 May 2011)

I have only been back on my bike 6 weeks now after over a year off with injury (non bike related) and I am really surprised how friendly people are, having always been a MTB fan but having lost my cycling partner I had lost interest and decided to buy a road bike instead. On Sunday went out as usual for a ride not really having a route in mind, I thought I would see where I ended up, so all I had to do was get out a map or look a little lost and hey presto cyclists kept stopping to ask if I was ok... shocked .... I was. This never happend when on a MTB! Must say though most who stopped were not the lycra clad racing snakes, they were going way too fast to even notice me. So I nod to everyone, if they dont nod back who cares, their loss not mine.


----------



## abbie (10 May 2011)

I say a cheery 'morning' to everyone I pass, who passes me and people coming the other way.

I'd say 8 times out of 10 they reply. If I'm going up a hill and tuck in behind someone I will usually know their life story by the time we reach the top. I consider the idle chat with strangers part of the experience.


----------



## supercooper (11 May 2011)

I just nod to all bikers and if they nod back then great ,if they dont then there loss


----------



## LosingFocus (11 May 2011)

Had a nice 1-1 1/2 mile chat with a nice chap today, didnt know him, we were both just going the same way.

Also saw the a different guy twice, he must have been doing a similar loop to me, but in the opposite direction (brave man, I didnt fancy the 10% climb in Horndon, maybe in a few weeks)


----------



## jonbrackenridge (11 May 2011)

I used to ride a Hybrid in shorts/jeans whatever and got nothing from anyone, yet the day i bought my proper Road bike and all the lycra within 10 mins of leaving the store (i rode it home) i was getting hands waved just off the bar, nods, smiles the lot all from "roadies" passed a large group of guys and girls on MTB's last week and they all put there heads down as if not to see me and just rode on lol.


----------



## david k (14 May 2011)

thats my experience jon. seems like snobbery to me


----------



## bongofury66 (14 May 2011)

Wonder what would happen if you rode completetly naked and grinned at everyone? let me see.......when the weather gets warmer again, I could.........


----------



## david k (14 May 2011)

i never ride naked, i always make sure im wearing a helmet


----------



## bongofury66 (14 May 2011)

I guess that would add an extra tease-


----------



## david k (14 May 2011)

if in blacpool it would have to be a 'kiss me quick' hat eh?


----------



## bongofury66 (14 May 2011)

It's a bit more sinister than that these days -- i think 'shag me quick' is possibly more the rage these days. We won't go there eh? lol


david k said:


> if in blacpool it would have to be a 'kiss me quick' hat eh?


----------



## david k (14 May 2011)

is there any other way other than quick?


----------



## bongofury66 (14 May 2011)

No, not for me..Ho ho.


----------



## david k (14 May 2011)

we like to get the funny business over as quickly as possible, so i can go out riding and nodding


----------



## bongofury66 (14 May 2011)

Exactly.lol. I remember seeing an interview with some long bearded guy who was still riding in his late nineties who attributed his long life and remarkable health to cycling 60+ miles a day (apart for the Sabbath), and NO 'monkey business'. I do the same, but I don't cycle anywhere as near as far as that or as regularly, however I feel like sh*t, half the time.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (15 May 2011)

General rule of thumb for me now is that that if they are wearing reflective shades, irrespective of their bike type, I ignore them unless they speak first. Been caught out too many times. Mind you, I was returning to my home town after a blast to Bridgnorth last year on my road bike. I'd been up at the crack of dawn and it was still very early. A roadie club were getting set for their ride, all assembled, but mostly dismounted, at the roadside. Every one of 'em had their eyes trained on me as I approached. I shouted a cheery "Good Morning", and not a one of 'em replied. Not a smile, wave, nod or word. Just cold stares as I went past. There must have been 12-15 of 'em. All heartless, ignorant feckers. "Well, that's club-riding out for me then", I thought. So I've now added club/group riders to the "give a miss" list....................


----------



## bongofury66 (15 May 2011)

Shades are a BIG in all of this..........too cool to show emotion?


----------



## consett k (15 May 2011)

always give a mornin or an alreet when im out on the cycle tracks to others users. most respond in some sort of way those who dont are normally long gone to hear me mutter "miserable twat" dosent cost anything to be courteous.


----------



## bongofury66 (15 May 2011)

Nice to know that you share the same phraseology as me in those circumstances. Maybe it is a northern thing.


consett k said:


> always give a mornin or an alreet when im out on the cycle tracks to others users. most respond in some sort of way those who dont are normally long gone to hear me mutter "miserable twat" dosent cost anything to be courteous.


----------



## consett k (15 May 2011)

maybe it is mate apologies to those who take any offence


----------



## Judderz (15 May 2011)

Anyone on a bike gets a nod from me, club riders, leisure riders, even people going to work on bikes get a nod, if they're on a bike...respect to them


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (15 May 2011)

Rule of thumb to me is that everyone gets a good morning....although I've noticed a pattern that anyone in a group (I ride alone(!)) ignores me....every week I see the same 5-8 riders in a bunch around the lanes and they ignore me...normally if I'm ignored I say a couple of "choice" words after we've passed. No excuse for ignorance in my book


----------



## VamP (16 May 2011)

It's fairly mixed round my parts, but yesterday on a jaunt through South Downs, I would say 9 out of 10 would nod or say hi.

I guess that's road bikes though. MTBer's were less likely to say hello. Must be a class distinction


----------



## lukesdad (16 May 2011)

Off road bikers do not wave at their " Valentino Rossi " Counterparts.

As Mtbers do not wave at their " Bertie Contador " Counterparts.

Its a class thing ! Or should I say a no class thing


----------



## SquareDaff (16 May 2011)

I nod at every cyclist I see - but then I'm from the motorcycle background too.


----------



## VamP (16 May 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Off road bikers do not wave at their " Valentino Rossi " Counterparts.
> 
> As Mtbers do not wave at their " Bertie Contador " Counterparts.
> 
> Its a class thing ! Or should I say a no class thing




Yeah I noticed  

Where does that leave those with a foot in both camps, looking down quickly to remind themselves what they're riding first I guess  


There were so many cyclists out there on Sunday, it would have been a stretch to wave at everyone in all honesty. Personally, I kinda nod at *nearly* everyone, but don't get offended if anyone does not nod back. I know for sure there's times when I am absorbed with some issue or other, that I fail to acknowledge other people until they're well past.


----------



## bongofury66 (16 May 2011)

Used to have one of those excellent 'Mirrycles' on the road bike...never thought, could have smiled at myself all day.


----------



## david k (17 May 2011)

im thinkin of giving up letting on, its pointless. why do people look at me like im weird?


----------



## bongofury66 (18 May 2011)

Only you know the answer to that. lol


----------



## colly (18 May 2011)

I wave and or say hello to all and sundry. Doens't always get a response but mostly it does. 

About a month ago I came up behind a guy dressed in work clothes riding hybrid type bike. When he came into view he was maybe 100 yds ahead and I was making ground on him. He rounded a bend and when I did too he was almosut of sight up the the small but sharpish incline that followed. 
I carried on and eventually caught up with him going down to a bridge across a river. I passed him as we got to the bridge said ''evening'' as I passed and he said nothing. 
Over the flat bridge and there is a 300yd climb about 10%. I had some speed so as I started up I changed down and , bang, missed a gear or two, sorted it out in a second or so and carried on out the saddle. Up comes matey on his bike whizzes past me returns the 'evening' with a laugh in his voice and bombs away leaving me for dead. 

Long live battery assisted bikes!


----------



## screenman (18 May 2011)

I find I am far more likely to get a nod back from somebody wearing a helmet, just my observations since starting to look into helmet wearing habits. Now this might purely be a demographic type of thing, or that helmet wearers are by nature more sociable.


----------



## david k (18 May 2011)

it could be screenman that non helmet wearers are less sociable and possibly much more argumentative , before anyone responds, thats not based on fact but is my own experience


----------

